# Pot de Creme Recipe



## college_cook (Nov 26, 2006)

Anyone have a good Pot de Creme recipe?  I was thinking about picking up some little cups made for serving it in, because  I always though of it as a really simple, low-key, yet charming dessert.  Then I realized- I have never made it before, and should probably try my hand at it before making a special purchase.

So- if you have a good recipe, please post!  Thanks!


----------



## subfuscpersona (Dec 19, 2006)

Sometime my Mom served chocolate mousse in those little pots for a dinner party. 

I've made the chocolate mousse recipe from Julia Child's _Mastering the Art of French Cooking - Vol I_. It is sinfully rich and delicious but it does use whipped uncooked egg whites, which seems to be a culinary no-no now, given the quality of American egg production. If you want the recipe, PM me, since I could only post the ingredients here on the forum anyway (copyright violations).

As an alternate, here's a recipe from epicurious CHOCOLATE MOUSSE which uses whipped heavy cream instead of egg whites to lighten the mixture. (I've never made this one)

The little cups are cute. An alternate idea is to serve it in demitasse cups (if anyone ever uses those anymore  ) with a few perfect strawberries on the saucer.

=====================
Found another recipe for Chocolate Mousse which is virtually identical to the JC one, except it makes twice as much mousse as her recipe. JC's recipe says it makes about 5 cups (to serve 6-8 people, since the portions are small).


----------



## crewsk (Dec 19, 2006)

Here's 2 that I posted some time ago. The first one I have tried but I still haven't gotten around to making the 2nd one. http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f10/question-about-pots-de-creme-13890.html?highlight=Pots+Creme


----------

